# Greek class online?



## panta dokimazete (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone know of any?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 8, 2008)

RTS Online


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 8, 2008)

Teknia


----------



## larryjf (Aug 8, 2008)

New Testament Greek


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 9, 2008)

Another option is to order the book "Fundamental Greek Grammar - 3rd Edition" by Voelz and then download the free video/audio lectures on that book from the Concordia Theological Seminary itunes site.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 9, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> Another option is to order the book "Fundamental Greek Grammar - 3rd Edition" by Voelz and then download the free video/audio lectures on that book from the Concordia Theological Seminary itunes site.





You can also look at Google books. They have a lot of Classical Greek and New Testament Greek Grammars that are very good. Claude Lancelot's Greek grammar is at either Google Books or archive.org. It was written in 1655 but it is still useful.

A Greek Grammar for Colleges at Google Books is also very good.


----------

